# Sifu Larry Hartsell In Austin,Texas Grappling Seminar.....



## manofleisure (Jul 24, 2006)

I just wanted to let folks know that Sifu Larry Hartsell will be in town having a Grappling Seminar. 

Larry Hartsell is one of the original students of Bruce Lee and the highest ranking under Guro Dan Inosanto. 

He has gone hi own way and developed groundfighting and grappling the JKD way from the very best...the Machados...Judo Gene Lebell...Gracies..Eric Paulson and has been grappling since most of us were even born. 

All are welcome to join and groundfighting training will be $50 for two days worth of grappling...clinch...takedowns..and making your MMA street ready. 

If you want to hang out for weapons and stand up training then the cost is $50 for each full day.


Buda, Texas 
Larry Hartsell Seminars 
Seminar Date: July 29 - 30, 2006 
Contact: Craig "Bubba" Norton 
The Central Texas Academy of Martial Arts 
125 FM 1626 North 
Buda, Texas 
T: 512.393.1360 
Email: Sanmarcosjkd@aol.com 
Website: www.ctama.net


----------



## Jimi (Jul 24, 2006)

I can't get there, too bad for me. But I have been to a few of his seminars over a decade ago, and at that price it is a bargain! If you have the time and money people, I suggest you go. Larry Hartsell is a great man to learn from and train with. 2 thumbs up. PEACE


----------

